
Espressif ESP32-S2 Secure WiFi MCU Comes with an Xtensa LX7 Core 240 MHz - zdw
https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/05/21/espressif-esp32-s2-secure-wifi-mcu-xtensa-lx7/
======
spuz
Can anyone give some suggestions of how the security features of this chip
might be used?

~~~
zeroping
SSL/TLS? Or a more custom cryptographic solution? When you're putting such a
small device on a network, it can be helpful to be able to offload some of the
encryption heavy-lifting to dedicated hardware.

